# Lost Boat



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

click on link http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zeropost?cmd=fshow&id=13


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Post it on IS and let's see how long they respect your request to "not bust his chops" ;D


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know what IS is... Let he who has never made a mistake bust the first chop ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

> I don't know what IS is... Let he who has never made a mistake bust the first chop ;D ;D ;D


Notice it won't be me? ;D ;D ;D


----------

